# Ever see a hand plane that adjusts like this????



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I've never seen a plane like the one I just bought today. Anyone want to take a stab at what type it is? (I posted this on the endless hand plane thread too)

I got a good deal on a plane today, near perfect condition! I wondered if this one would stump anyone on here…

Ever see one of these? It's a bit shorter than the Stanley #3, the iron is only about 4 inches long and is adjusted by two knobs which fit in slots on the back corners of the iron. This adjusts the depth and the lateral alignment at the same time.

It's the only one of this type I have ever seen. Anybody else?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Type #33


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Did you get that from the photo?

Here's the Stanley Type #33:










So what is mine?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Go to harbor Freight's site, and look up planes. Looks like the same one. As for that long piece of wood with a plane inside it, I have almost the same Liberty Bell Plane out in my shop. Mine's a little more "broke in", though.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That's the like adjuster in a Stanley-pattern spokeshave. There are
some planes like some Kunz or Groz models I may have seen that
style of adjuster on.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

That "long piece of wood" is a Stanley transitional plane. They made about 20 different ones, and I am a big fan. But others are not so much. There's a group who have an annual event where they burn them in a campfire…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

maybe it is a #33 plane by stanley. HF does have almost the exact same plane, on sale. Trans-planes are a lot better than the all wood one I used to have. A simple wooden wedge held the blade in place. Sold that one at a yard sale, AFTER the Liberty Bell got tuned up.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

No, I didn't mean to sound like you were wrong. In fact, you nailed it!

Now, I am no fool. I know the difference between an LN and a HF. But this little sucker was $10 (not even a sale price!) and I have to admit, I am IN LOVE! (At least as much as somebody can be in love with a cheap plane)

Sure, it is likely a cheap iron that won't hold an edge long. (Time will tell as to its quality), but I LOVE the adjustment design. My Stanley #3 is really cramped for my hand. This is really comfortable because there is no need for a lateral adjustment lever or a long blade, giving a lot more room around the tote. And there is a lot less play in the adjustment with this design.

I mean it, you should drop the ten bucks and at least try one out. It made the shavings in the photo right out of the box (although it should still be sharpened properly). It may not become your go-to plane, but It will see some use in my shop. And you won't have to worry about lending this one out, or scratching the sole on a nail, or dropping it on the floor. Not at this price!

(No, I am not paid by HF or anybody else


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

stanley makes a number 4 with that adjustment now. i have one, and you're right, it's a good design.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Really? Never saw one. Might have to check that out…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

yea you might not be paid by hf or stanley, but i bet you get some bucks from the folks who produce chicken feed…dont try to stump me here either stumpy…LOL…......


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have the cheap, plastic handled version.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Harbor frieght 


















I got one and love it.


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

charlie - that's the same as mine. i replaced the handles with some curly maple ones that i made. plastic handles on a plane are just wrong. do you hear me stanley? plastic handles are WRONG!!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Anyone notice how crappy the Stanley looks compared to the Harbor Freight.
You looking at this Stanley?
Have you no pride in your product image?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Where the iron meets the adjustment nuts leaves a lot to be desired. It took some fiddling with on mine to get it to work right. I believe it is the way they cut there notches in the iron. Looks to be just milled by hand.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I gotta say, those HF planes look pretty good!

If it's the blade, one could get a higher quality blade… and REALLY have a better plane! LOL

What model are the HF planes making all of those shavings?

Doesn't HF have more than One Brand of planes?

Stumpy… looks like you stumpled onto a winner! LOL


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Replacing that blade might be difficult, as that iron is a tad different from your normal iron. However, softer irons do sharpen faster.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks like a replica of a Sargent autoset plane.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Believe this may be a German one, Kunz, circa ??









The name on the lever cap is Brillant..










It actualy works verey well as a scrub..


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

There is just no consistency in the stuff that HF sells. I bought one of the Windsor planes that they sell, just like the one in the pic, and I took it back a few hours later. It was horrible. I do buy some stuff at HF and have had a lot of good *luck* with some stuff, just not with that plane. Glad you got a good one. Maybe I'll give one another shot.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

The Sargent autoset planes were a great idea, but they use one wheel and adjust the blade up and down with a pin in the center of the frog. This one uses slots on the blade corners. The only down side is you have to turn both knobs equally to advance the blade without one corner moving down more than th other. But it's no big deal.

It IS similar in principal to the Sargent autoset planes because you can remove the iron to sharpen it and replace it quickly in the same position without having to reset the depth. I like that!

I am going to buy out every one they have at our local HF!

If Knutz made one, I may have to look into one of those. I wonder if this mechanism is used in any other size of Kuntz planes? HF calls it a #33, but I think that is just a made up number (perhaps based on the idea that it is close in size to the Stanley #3), I seriously doubt the manufacturer makes any other sizes.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I have the harbor freight one and actually use it quite a bit, especially for cutting through glue or unclean surfaces because I don't like to use my nicer planes for that. But the HF #33, especially after being sharpened, is very useful. Great deal for under ten bucks.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I have the HF and find it just fine for my purposes* but *I have large hands and there isn't quit enough room to be comfortable for more than a minute or two.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

This is ALL I found when I searched for Planes…
*

No. 33 Bench Plane

3 Piece Mini Brass Plane Set

No. 4 Jack and Mini Plane Set

Lifetime Warranty on Hand Tools! We guarantee this Hand Tool to be free from defects in material and workmanship for the life of the product. Limitations apply.

*

Looks like a pretty good bet to me…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I have been thinking about that 3 piece mini plane set for a while. But that Jack Plane sure seems like junk to me.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*But that Jack Plane sure seems like junk to me.*

Could be… only got 2.5 Stars…

The rest got good Stars…


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a fisher-darex (France) with this system.

I bought it 23 years ago in e "home improvement store" to trim a door. It works.
I don't remember how much i paid.
Now it is sold about 20 EUR (new) which is much more expensive than what you paid especially considering that yours seems of a much better quality.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

The three-piece mini planes are neat, but I don't really find them useful.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

the jack makes a good scrub. Look at ebay om brass mini plane you would not believe what some are asking for them


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Hard to imagine that you could get decent handplane for 10 bucks or even 8 if you use the perpetual 20% off coupon that HF has. I may have to check it out. It would be really cool if you put a Hock iron in it.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

HF here I come!


----------



## skeemer (Dec 5, 2011)

What use do you find this best for? Smoothing, scrub, ?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

It's a smoothing plane, but you could camber the blade and open the mouth to use it as a scrub too.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

HEY! Look what I found! The Stanley SB4, sold in England. So Stanley DID make a plane with that type of adjustment mechanism. I wish they would have made more of them!


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

that's the same as the one charlie posted. i (recently) bought mine at menards for about $25. they're readily available in the us.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Div had an older one of these come up a couple years back http://lumberjocks.com/projects/35451


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I got three of them yesterday…

They are truly FANTASTIC!!

Worked great right out of the box!

I too… *LOVE them!!*

Appear to be very High Quality to me… the only thing I saw on them was "No. 33"...
... no other name… made in… anything… anywhere… I think we know where they came from… will have to look at the box…

Great lil planes!

Thank you very much Stumpy! Great FIND!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I did some hand plane surgery on the new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking… check it out!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes, you're a pretty good doctor too! LOL


----------



## mrbutton1952 (Feb 6, 2012)

I bought one of those planes from HF. Once I got it sharpened up and tuned, it's the best plane I have. I can smooth quilted maple with no tearout with it. Thanks Stumpy.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

The other day I was in Menards and looked at their cheap Stanley bench plane. It had that same adjustment! I bet they are all made in the same factory…


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

The only significant downside I've found to the HF #33 plane is that the throat is very large and is not adjustable. It's tough to take thin shavings without tearout.


----------



## mrbutton1952 (Feb 6, 2012)

I must have put mine together wrong or something then because I don't think I could get any thinner shavings from it. I've even used it on end grain with great success.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I got three of'em…

Have each set for a different degree of cutting… 1=Super fine… 2=Medium cut… 3=Larger cut…

All were very sharp out of the box… work very well for me.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Give me about another week (tax refund) and I'll go get one for me. Anybody tell me what kind of handle (tote) is on their other handplane? Wood, or (YUCK) plastic?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

You guys are making want to swing by HF on the way home tonight. Who woulda' thunk it?


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

This is what I just found on HF site as to who makes them.
No. 33 Bench Plane

Item # 97544 Manufacturer: Windsor Design


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey! Save me one, ok?


----------



## handyrandyrc (Feb 3, 2012)

I have both the Harbor Freight Jack plane and the No. 33 Windsor plane from HF. I have tweaked both, sharpened up, and make EXCELLENT shavings with both. I love 'em.

They are my only planes to date.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Yesterday Charles Neil blogged about going into a Harbor Freight for the first time. He walked in backwards with his head down so nobody could see him, but ended up leaving with six bags full of stuff. Now we know the secret to fine furniture! 

Anyone who knows me will tell you, I am NOT a tool nerd. I am not afraid to use an off brand if it does the job. And I am a proud Harbor Freight shopper!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Richard!
*
"This is what I just found on HF site as to who makes them.
No. 33 Bench Plane"

*

Did you read the Start of this thread?

The box says:

*Made in India*


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I need to take another look at my #33 from HF. I thought the throat was too large, but it was the first hand plane I ever bought, and maybe I overlooked the throat adjustment mechanism.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

harbor freight sales on identical


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

I bought one of those HF planes a couple of years ago & spent a little time tuning it up. It really works pretty well, especially for the price. I think I paid about 8 bucks at the time.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't think there is a move able frog to adjust the mouth. I suppose I should go look at it again…

I am thinking of putting a good camber on the iron and using one as a rough scrub plane. I may buy four or five just to have the replacement irons so I can use it on reclaimed wood without having to care what I hit! At ten bucks, why not!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Do these look familiar??*

One

Two

Three

Four

Anyone WE know? LOL


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Yup… what I don't understand about those people who buy at HF and then resell it is this… after paying 20% in paypal and ebay fees, and paying the shipping (all of them are listed as shipping included), and paying the 10 bucks for the plane at HF, how are they going to make money by selling them for $18-20 each? You are looking at a $2 or so profit per item sold, and you are NOT going to sell many.

My wife and I own a pretty successful ebay business with three stores and thousands of sales a year. And I can tell you, buying at stores like Harbor Freight and trying to resell is just not good business sense…


----------

